# Can I rate a driver I didn't ride with?



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

hear me out...

I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today. 

I got confirmation this morning that my driver was on his way. Then cancelled. Requested again. Driver confirmed. Then cancelled. Over & over. 

I finally got one that stuck around for a few minutes, so I called him to confirm because it appeared he was moving further away. No answer. Left a voicemail. 

He began to move a bit closer over about 5-7 minutes, so I tried calling again. Still no answer, but went directly to voicemail. I waited a few more minutes (he was still listed as my confirmed driver). Then he cancelled. 

Meanwhile I'm still trekking through snow to get to a less icy stretch of road. It took me another 25 minutes to get a driver to actually pick me up. 


This guy wasted my time (which apparently was very precious in that span), didn't answer my calls, & THEN had the nerve to charge me a cancellation fee!

The fee was easy to remedy, but seriously. Isn't there some way to rate this guy as unprofessional? I have his ID number.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

1 question wifeypoo, was this an UberPool request, from North Bend?


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Nope. Single ride, se Bellevue to ne Bellevue.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.
Drivers are allowed to cancel for any reason, and we are not required to talk to you on the phone.
The job of the driver is to be at the pin location for a specified amount of time, after which he can cancel and collect a fee for the time wasted.

Since the driver did not provide service, you can not rate the service.

The fact that you had to walk through the snow is your own problem.

And since you want to rate a driver who had no contact with you, I am sure that you are not so hypocritical as to have any objection to drivers rating you, even though they never met you.

Your complaints are going nowhere, so just get over it - Uber is no more interested in talking to you than it has in communicating with its own drivers.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

A few weeks ago it was snowing here. As I dropped off one rider the car in front of me slid off the road. As I was starting to slide around myself I had to ignore two or three stacked requests. I wasn't sure if I was going to get stuck or not. Maybe the driver accepted, then hit a bad road and cancelled for safety reasons? 

News flash: If it's too icy for you to drive, why is it ok to expect a stranger to wreck his car for your lousy $4.00?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

What time was it?

I was also in bellevue surging 4x yesterday. I was getting 1.2 pings and non surge pings on the other side of the city. I accepted one on accident and cancelled but typically I ignore non surge pings even if it means I get timed out.

My theory is he didn't realize he could just ignore your ping. So he accepted and cancelled. Lots of noobs out here ya know


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

SuperStar3000 said:


> No.
> Drivers are allowed to cancel for any reason, and we are not required to talk to you on the phone.
> The job of the driver is to be at the pin location for a specified amount of time, after which he can cancel and collect a fee for the time wasted.
> 
> ...


Ease up there, turbo.

I am fully aware what is my problem & what is not. I was just giving context of the situation. A 'no' would have sufficed. Get off your high horse & take the question fur what it is. Not what you read into it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> What time was it?
> 
> I was also in bellevue surging 4x yesterday. I was getting 1.2 pings and non surge pings on the other side of the city. I accepted one on accident and cancelled but typically I ignore non surge pings even if it means I get timed out.
> 
> My theory is he didn't realize he could just ignore your ping. So he accepted and cancelled. Lots of noobs out here ya know


Or he was on guarantee and was trying to keep his acceptance rate high, willing to risk deactivation for an incentive. Lol

WEED THEM OUT!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

So it was bad for you to drive, but you want get someone fired for not getting to you. Do you really think you are so much more important than the safety of your driver?

Lighten up and get over it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Drivers know you wont tip them. Why should we be "nice". You knowingly exploit us and cheer uber for facilitating modern day slavery. Whats that you say? You are paying us? Go drive for a dollar a mile for a few weeks and get back to us with all the money you made


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> What time was it?
> 
> I was also in bellevue surging 4x yesterday. I was getting 1.2 pings and non surge pings on the other side of the city. I accepted one on accident and cancelled but typically I ignore non surge pings even if it means
> 
> ...


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Go4 said:


> So it was bad for you to drive, but you want get someone fired for not getting to you. Do you really think you are so much more important than the safety of your driver?
> 
> Lighten up and get over it.


Why does everyone think I'm out for this guy's job? I just wanted to know if I could rate him. Why are you all being so defensive?! I just asked a question!!!


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Not to mention, if you read the post you'd see I made every effort to get to a safe place for the driver. I had to get to work. I couldn't get out of my driveway or street so I went somewhere that IS passable but couldn't get to with my own car because I COULDNT GET PAST MY STREET. Stop making me out to be a bad guy I just asked a freaking question!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Why does everyone think I'm out for this guy's job? I just wanted to know if I could rate him. Why are you all being so defensive?! I just asked a question!!!


Right, because you want to know if you rate him so you can give him 5 stars?

Anything short of 5 stars, you are basically saying you want the driver fired.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

Wifeypoo, what is your rating?


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Right, because you want to know if you rate him so you can give him 5 stars?
> 
> Anything short of 5 stars, you are basically saying you want the driver fired.


How about trying to just explain that to me? Something like "the way the rating system works is..." instead of just assuming that I'm out to get him?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Drivers know you wont tip them. Why should we be "nice". You knowingly exploit us and cheer uber for facilitating modern day slavery. Whats that you say? You are paying us? Go drive for a dollar a mile for a few weeks and get back to us with all the money you made


My favorite kind of mentality. How are you a slave if you're the one deciding to do this? I live for this s...


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Not to mention, if you read the post you'd see I made every effort to get to a safe place for the driver. I had to get to work. I couldn't get out of my driveway or street so I went somewhere that IS passable but couldn't get to with my own car because I COULDNT GET PAST MY STREET. Stop making me out to be a bad guy I just asked a freaking question!


This forum is populated mostly by drivers, and most of them (or us, whatever) are pissed about something, and very easily triggered. To answer your questions: No, you can't rate someone unless you actually had a trip with them. Some drivers see it as s loophole, and say "do whatever you want, just don't start the trip, that way pax (slightly disrespectful term for passenger) can't rate you". It also saved drivers asses more often than not because we face situations where people try to break the rules or even laws so drivers have to cancel, and you better believe those people would rate them 1 if they could.

The way the rating system is: a 5 is good, anything below is basically 0, not ok, not so good, bad, terrible, but basically all terrible is it's not 5.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you were at the pin and the driver was not there, you should not get a cancel fee unless you cancelled the ride after he was on his way to get you.

But I think sometimes Uber glitches and hands out cancel fees, too. It may not be the driver who deliberately tried to make you pay the fee. Just as Uber glitches and takes legitimate cancel fees from drivers I believe it also glitches out and takes cancel fees from riders sometimes when it isn't supposed to.

The cancel fees can be refunded if you complain to Uber, as you found out. You shouldn't have to, but it is basically something you have to get used to with Uber. The system doesn't always work. Sometimes there are bad drivers and sometimes there are bad riders.

If you know the driver's name and make a complaint to Uber, Uber could take it against the driver. But also, do you know for sure if the drivers were trying to leave you out to dry or could it have just been bad luck?

Uber drivers have to maintain 10% or lower cancel rates and probably most of that is no-show riders, so the likelihood of getting multiple cancels in a row is normally low. I would guess the typical driver cancels less than 1% of rides where the passenger is actually there and not requesting the driver to do something illegal or calling the driver on the phone and being rude to him. Maybe there were roads that were closed and the drivers felt they couldn't get to you in a timely fashion?


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Geno71 said:


> This forum is populated mostly by drivers, and most of them (or us, whatever) are pissed off about something, very easily triggered. To answer your questions: No, you can't rate someone unless you actually had a trip with them. Some drivers see it a loophole, and say "do whatever you want, just don't start the trip, that way pax (slightly disrespectful term for passenger) can't rate you". It also saved drivers asses more often than not because we face situations where people try to break the rules or even laws so drivers have to cancel, and you better believe those people would rate them 1 if they could.
> 
> The way the rating system is: a 5 is good, anything below is basically 0, not ok, not so good, bad, terrible, but basically all terrible is it's not 5.


This was incredibly helpful to know. Thank you.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Esr said:


> Wifeypoo, what is your rating?


Out of the whopping 3 times I've ridden, I'm at 5.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Wifeypoo I am sorry for your experience. We Uber drivers are in the service industry and it's unfortunate the driver did not pick up his phone. He could have been polite and let you know what was going on if he was in trouble or what not.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


Next time. Text the Driver you always Tip and Rate 5 Stars. 
Guess you are the Slow Learners.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

firent said:


> Next time. Text the Driver you always Tip and Rate 5 Stars.
> Guess you are the Slow Learners.


Next time... try not insulting someone you are trying to advise. They might be more willing to listen to your advice.

Sincerely, the three-time Uber-rider and slow learner(s)


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Not to mention, if you read the post you'd see I made every effort to get to a safe place for the driver. I had to get to work. I couldn't get out of my driveway or street so I went somewhere that IS passable but couldn't get to with my own car because I COULDNT GET PAST MY STREET. Stop making me out to be a bad guy I just asked a freaking question!


The snow was bad and your driver would have been a fool for driving for base rates in it.

Not condoning the drivers actions but if you wanted a ride I would have texted him "hey I know the weather sucKS and it is surging everywhere else. I will tip you to make up for the surge you are losing by picking me up."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> T pax (slightly disrespectful term for passenger)


How is pax disrespectful? It's just a shorthand...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

god forbid a driver cancel a none surge ride in bad risky weather conditions. pax smfh


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this type of thing is ubers fault. very simple uber has a message when ordering, due to weather conditions this area is 2.0 surge. have a 2,0 surge blanket the effected areas , and drivers will be compensated for the risk and pax will not be canceled on .


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> The snow was bad and your driver would have been a fool for driving in base in it.
> 
> Not condoning the drivers actions but if you wanted a ride I would have texted him "hey I know the weather sucKS and it is surging everywhere else. I will tip you to make up for the surge you are losing by picking me up."


That would have been helpful. One of the things I was intending to tell him when I called him was that the roads were ok where I currently was. Maybe offering a tip would've helped, although I have been told by an uber driver that they are not allowed to accept tips.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> How is pax disrespectful? It's just a shorthand...


Well see the guy right below your post, I did say "slightly", so. Even on these boards there are threads about the term "pax" and drivers saying to them it means nothing but a package they're delivering, packs... Maybe not you, you seem to be more professional than most, but don't you hear all the time here "stupid ass pax..." or "pax smfh"?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> News flash: If it's too icy for you to drive, why is it ok to expect a stranger to wreck his car for your lousy $4.00?


This! So much this!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The driver probably accepted and cancelled repeatedly because he did not understand that if he did not want to take the ride that he should let it pass by.

Before choosing to accept something, drivers are informed of: Your rating, your location, and whether the ride would be at a surge rate -- but not your destination. If you had a decent trip planned -- Bellevue to like Seattle -- your driver might have made more of an effort.
Base rate is synonymous with a non-surge ride. Many drivers pass on non-surge rides because the base fare -- lower than a cab's -- on short rides hopping around a city does not earn enough to be feasible. Other drivers take all of the rides available. Those drivers are usually considered new, eager or badly informed about pay versus cost.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> This! So much this!


Why are they out working then if it's too icy and riders shouldn't expect them to.. You know... Do their job? Are we seriously going to blame passengers now for "forcing" people to drive in bad weather?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Why are they out working then if it's too icy and riders shouldn't expect them to.. You know... Do their job?


Because they're broke AF.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Maybe offering a tip would've helped, although I have been told by an uber driver that they are not allowed to accept tips.


Oh, Really ?!?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> they are not allowed to accept tips.


Next time you see that driver, slash all four of his tires...


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

How are you getting charged a cancel fee unless the driver reached your pin destination and waited 5 mins? If he just cancelled on you, there would be no cancel fee. 

He obviously reached your pin drop, and you didn't show up in the 5 minute window. How exactly is that his fault that you were late?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Why does everyone think I'm out for this guy's job? I just wanted to know if I could rate him. Why are you all being so defensive?! I just asked a question!!!


If you rate him with anything less than 5 stars, you're asking for him to be deactivated. Do you really think we think you were asking because you wanted to give him five stars?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> How are you getting charged a cancel fee unless the driver reached your pin destination and waited 5 mins?


You don't have to make it to the pin to get a cancel fee in our market. If they order and don't cancel in 5 min you get a fee.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> although I have been told by an uber driver that they are not allowed to accept tips.


Where does Uber find these drivers?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> That would have been helpful. One of the things I was intending to tell him when I called him was that the roads were ok where I currently was. Maybe offering a tip would've helped, although I have been told by an uber driver that they are not allowed to accept tips.


Now that I think about it I may have gotten your ping.

Even if the roads were good by you there were good roads by you that had surge. It doesn't usually hit 4x surge in our area. At 1.35 a mile I was getting 10 bucks for two mile rides. Since you are a driver think like a driver.

If you are in that situation offer a tip. Otherwise you are walking to work.

Get this I had a pax drive 3x surge to microsoft. I felt bad for gouging him so I hid my tip sign. Get this, he tipped me 5 bucks anyway!!! Indian guy at Microsoft so I figured he did well.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Well see the guy right below your post, I did say "slightly", so. Even on these boards there are threads about the term "pax" and drivers saying to them it means nothing but a package they're delivering, packs... Maybe not you, you seem to be more professional than most, but don't you hear all the time here "stupid ass pax..." or "pax smfh"?


We use the term "pax" in the Army when transporting troops


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

executive summary: the driver(s) were in fact accepting and then cancelling b/c they were trying to provoke the noob rider into texting about the great tip she would be sure to offer them

then one did that trick where they waste ur time and then get a cancellation fee

now she just has to call uber and maybe con them into letting her rate the driver after the fact?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Why are they out working then if it's too icy and riders shouldn't expect them to.. You know... Do their job? Are we seriously going to blame passengers now for "forcing" people to drive in bad weather?


Not at all but drivers who drive in bad weather are hoping for surge fares. The thought of driving in bad weather for regular rates is kind of silly. You risk an accident knowing Uber isn't going to cover your damages (sans high deductible)


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

flexian said:


> executive summary: the driver(s) were in fact accepting and then cancelling b/c they were trying to provoke the noob rider into texting about the great tip she would be sure to offer them
> 
> then one did that trick where they waste ur time and then get a cancellation fee
> 
> now she just has to call uber and maybe con them into letting her rate the driver after the fact?


You can give out the $5 Tip willfully or be force to take it out by cancellation fee. LOL


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> This! So much this!


Let's review comments in response to this before posting more comments, shall we? You obviously aren't aware of the conditions. Roads were not icy. The street where I LIVE was snowy & ivy, so I walked to somewhere that WASNT ICY in order to get a ride. I'm going to reiterate IF YOU DONT WANT MY LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS, DONT ACCEPT THE PING.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Where does Uber find these drivers?


This is someone who comes into my work who drives for Uber.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If you rate him with anything less than 5 stars, you're asking for him to be deactivated. Do you really think we think you were asking because you wanted to give him five stars?


Of course not! But why does everyone have to hound me about it, making me out to be some jackoff when I obviously
Didn't know the system?! Why couldn't someone just explain that initially instead of making me out to be the bad guy?


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

MUGATS said:


> How are you getting charged a cancel fee unless the driver reached your pin destination and waited 5 mins? If he just cancelled on you, there would be no cancel fee.
> 
> He obviously reached your pin drop, and you didn't show up in the 5 minute window. How exactly is that his fault that you were late?


 Please read more carefully. He did NOT reach my pin drop. Wasn't even close.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Of course not! But why does everyone have to hound me about it, making me out to be some jackoff when I obviously
> Didn't know the system?! Why couldn't someone just explain that initially instead of making me out to be the bad guy?


I don't think you were, or are, the bad guy. I just didn't like what I perceived to be a bit disingenuous when you said you didn't want him to be fired. Maybe I was wrong. If so, I apologize.

Yes, it was snowy and icy and dangerous to drive. That's why you didn't want to drive. You took a chance and requested an Uber. If the driver did not want to risk snowy and icy weather, he didn't have to turn his app on and go out in it. Everybody seems to have started out with the best of intentions, and somehow it got screwed up.

Personally, if it was me responding to your request and I hadn't received any kind of attitude from you, if I didn't cancel immediately after accepting your request, and I had to cancel I would at least call you and give you a reason. Whether or not that reason would be the truth, who can say. Realistically speaking neither one of us has any real right to any personal information about the other.

My suggestion to you is similar to my suggestion to drivers when there's a problem with Uber. The next time that you make a request and the request is accepted, take a screenshot of the acceptance information. This way, if you do have a driver who exhibits extraordinary unprofessional behavior, you have information if you choose to report that driver to Uber. I may or may not get slammed for making the suggestion to you, but what's good for the goose is good for the gander. We want our passengers to respect us as human beings, at the very least. We should afford them the same level of respect until it is proven that they don't deserve it. Sometimes we get a little jaded on both sides of things.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> This is someone who comes into my work who drives for Uber.


wait so u know the guy?? thats a little bit different. infact significantly different id say.



wifeypoo said:


> Please read more carefully. He did NOT reach my pin drop. Wasn't even close.


apparently they dont have to in ur market - so their desire to execute & exhibit professionalism is fundamentally competing with a very different desire altogether -

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lots-of-un-happy-pax-out-there.126672/page-12#post-2025595

knowing what u know about human nature, and given that driving to the pin is actully extra effort for him, which of the two desires do you think is going to win? every. single. time?


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Wifeypoo, 
Just call a taxi next time. Taxis have improved their service due to competition from uber and other TNCs. I can't believe some of the responses you're getting on this thread. I would be ticked off about the lack of service too, if I was you. Remember, the posters responding to you are probably all uber drivers.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

probably a perfect day, one in a million, to go by foot......

just call in to work and say ill be in a little bit later, i have to walk....


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Do any of you know how to turn off your app?

Because this lady didn't request drivers that weren't driving, she requested somebody to come pick her up.

Do any of you know how to NOT accept a trip? 

All you have to do is not hit that big circle in the middle of your phone. Just don't touch it. In 15 seconds it goes away..

So let's review. If it's snowing and conditions are dangerous, turn your app off (stay OFFline) This way you won't get those pesky pings and you won't ruin surge pricing for those that are working.

If for some reason you feel like killing any surge but don't want to drive, ok if that's your thing. You don't have to accept the ping. Just sit there and watch the timer go around the circle and giggle away. You're not going to get rich ripping people off one no show charge at a time.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Go4 said:


> So it was bad for you to drive, but you want get someone fired for not getting to you. Do you really think you are so much more important than the safety of your driver?
> 
> Lighten up and get over it.





PCH5150 said:


> News flash: If it's too icy for you to drive, why is it ok to expect a stranger to wreck his car for your lousy $4.00?





brendon292 said:


> This! So much this!


All three of you need to go back to UberSchool and learn how it works because you're totally confused.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


You are competing with many other pax for a limited driver resource. If your ride offer is judged by drivers to be unworthy then, as you saw for yourself, you'll be in for a long wait. Next time, try phoning the driver and offering a cash tip in advance; $10 - $20 should do it. You'll find that the driver will give much better service and pick you up promptly.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Oh, Really ?!?


Really. Apparently they were misinformed?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Go4 said:


> So it was bad for you to drive, but you want get someone fired for not getting to you. Do you really think you are so much more important than the safety of your driver?
> 
> Lighten up and get over it.


Yes. And the thing is to with the very low rates why should someone risk their life for $5 and no tip? It's ridiculous. I'm not in that area but I'm here picking people up and dropping them off for $3-$4 a ride. If there is anything at all dangerous about the pickup or the ride then I am not doing it because it isn't worth $3.

(to the thread poster)

It's wrong that people cancel after accepting it but realize the rating system actually penalizes us if we take a ride after something goes wrong because the passenger will often rate us 1* or even complain to Uber. Drivers learn quick that sometimes going above and beyond for someone just results in them getting screwed, often due to a misunderstanding. It is actually more Uber's fault than the driver in this case.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

[QUOTE="
My suggestion to you is similar to my suggestion to drivers when there's a problem with Uber. The next time that you make a request and the request is accepted, take a screenshot of the acceptance information. This way, if you do have a driver who exhibits extraordinary unprofessional behavior, you have information if you choose to report that driver to Uber. I may or may not get slammed for making the suggestion to you, but what's good for the goose is good for the gander. We want our passengers to respect us as human beings, at the very least. We should afford them the same level of respect until it is proven that they don't deserve it. Sometimes we get a little jaded on both sides of things.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I appreciate what you said. I actually did take a screen shot which is how I have his driver number. Smart idea. I didn't think of doing it until he was acting strange.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> How are you getting charged a cancel fee unless the driver reached your pin destination and waited 5 mins? If he just cancelled on you, there would be no cancel fee.
> 
> He obviously reached your pin drop, and you didn't show up in the 5 minute window. How exactly is that his fault that you were late?


That's not obvious at all. If they aren't at your pin and confirm arrived, wait 5 minutes wherever they really are and then cancel as no show, it works just fine. Of course if the pax contests it, they will see that you didn't actually get to the pin and reverse the fee. Great for late night drunks who don't answer their phone.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> How about trying to just explain that to me? Something like "the way the rating system works is..." instead of just assuming that I'm out to get him?


A driver can be deactivated for a rating of 4.6 or less, depending on the market that rating threshold could be higher or lower. Also consider this, when you rate a driver anything less than a 5 you could be setting yourself up for future frustration. There's no magic number, but Uber could remove that driver from your available driver pool (never pair you with that driver again.)



wifeypoo said:


> although I have been told by an uber driver that they are not allowed to accept tips.


This driver is misinformed, google Uber Tip Lawsuit. Do you tip other service industry workers? Tip a cab driver? Why wouldn't you tip your Uber or Lyft driver?



wifeypoo said:


> IF YOU DONT WANT MY LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS, DONT ACCEPT THE PING.


This statement right here speaks volumes about you as a passenger. You seem to be of the mindset that the driver should be greatful you're giving them "YOUR LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS," do you have any idea how much it may cost a driver to give you a ride? Driver has to come to get you at his/her expense, depending on the distance from you or road conditions, your "lousy four dollars" may not have covered the drivers cost of driving THEIR OWN VEHICLE to take you to your destination.

You sure do expect a lot from a driver for a "LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS!" I was on your side, feeling bad about your experience until your true nature appeared. You can only hide who you truly are for a short period of time!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

That's why I try to be picky when it comes to who I pick up, Rideshare companies especially uber do a piss poor job explaining to passengers how uber works and the 5 star rating system. I believe drivers would be more motivated if cheap a$$ uber/lyft would lower there fees and raise rates.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


Let's be honest here. ...
So, you called for a driver before you left the house? You had cancellations and left a voicemail before you got to the pickup point?

...."Meanwhile I'm still trekking through snow to get to a less icy stretch of road"...

You got cancelled because your driver arrived and you were no where to be found. You expected him to wait on you, and you're upset because he didn't. Now you want a way to ding his rating because you had to wait 25 minutes in the snow.

Anyone reading this, go back and pay attention to the sequence of events as she tells it.

Sounds to me like you got a well deserved cancellation charge.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Now that I think about it I may have gotten your ping.
> 
> Even if the roads were good by you there were good roads by you that had surge. It doesn't usually hit 4x surge in our area. At 1.35 a mile I was getting 10 bucks for two mile rides. Since you are a driver think like a driver.
> 
> ...


Say what? Have yet to have a Indian guy/gal tip. Yes.... not one.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> Let's review comments in response to this before posting more comments, shall we? You obviously aren't aware of the conditions. Roads were not icy. The street where I LIVE was snowy & ivy, so I walked to somewhere that WASNT ICY in order to get a ride. I'm going to reiterate* IF YOU DONT WANT MY LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS, DONT ACCEPT THE PING.*


If it were only that simple......

I wish I knew it was a lousy $4 ride when I accept, otherwise I wouldn't. Not worth the time, effort and certainly not shitty conditions. Thus, why tipping is important.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Let's be honest here. ...
> So, you called for a driver before you left the house? You had cancellations and left a voicemail before you got to the pickup point?
> 
> ...."Meanwhile I'm still trekking through snow to get to a less icy stretch of road"...
> ...


Nope, still got it wrong. The driver never even came for me. He was still in Seattle when I was trying to go TO THE PINNED POINT where I requested to be picked up.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Beur said:


> This statement right here speaks volumes about you as a passenger. You seem to be of the mindset that the driver should be greatful you're giving them "YOUR LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS," do you have any idea how much it may cost a driver to give you a ride? Driver has to come to get you at his/her expense, depending on the distance from you or road conditions, your "lousy four dollars" may not have covered the drivers cost of driving THEIR OWN VEHICLE to take you to your destination.
> 
> You sure do expect a lot from a driver for a "LOUSY FOUR DOLLARS!" I was on your side, feeling bad about your experience until your true nature appeared. You can only hide who you truly are for a short period of time!


You are pretty late to the conversation. That "lousy four dollars" comment came from a driver, not me. I was quoting him. You've made a poor assumption based on lack of facts. Try reading the other comments before chiming in.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's not obvious at all. If they aren't at your pin and confirm arrived, wait 5 minutes wherever they really are and then cancel as no show, it works just fine. Of course if the pax contests it, they will see that you didn't actually get to the pin and reverse the fee. Great for late night drunks who don't answer their phone.


You both misread - driver never arrived at my pin. Driver never even came for me. Driver did not wait for me.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

wifeypoo said:


> You both misread - driver never arrived at my pin. Driver never even came for me. Driver did not wait for me.


How do you know if you weren't there?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> You both misread - driver never arrived at my pin. Driver never even came for me. Driver did not wait for me.


Ok I'm going to ease into this cesspool and see if I can come up smelling like roses please forgive me............#1 your first question is can I rate a driver that didn't pick me up?.........and my answer is "why would you want too?"......seems to me you would want to hurt the drivers rating just cause you didn't get picked up.....I doubt seriously you would rate 5 stars and comment "great ride this guy deserves a raise"...more likely it would be a low rating and a negative comment........#2 you COULDN'T drive so you request a pickup but yet you also weren't where you requested your puckup.....cuz you were still walking to pickup spot when driver cancelled......yeah that's a 5 star rating from you definitely..........#3 then you start arguments with other drivers on this board...a drivers board...you think we are azzholes or jerks or condescending people........yeah another 5 stars for you....#4 don't believe everything Uber tells you they just want your ride request so they will tell you whatever you want to hear like "tips not necessary".........#5 guess since you didn't make it to work you figured you would Google Uber and saw a message board you clicked on link went under complaints thinking must be about Uber in general and Uber corporate would read you post........again this is a DRIVERS board meaning everyone in here are drivers not corporate people in Uber................so all in all 5 parts and you failed on all 5 so I classify this as an EPIC FAIL!!!!!..............thanks for playing......Johnny tell them what they have won as parting gifts.............it's NOT a brand new car!!!!!!! It's a year supply of Uncle Bens rice in a box!!!!!!!!!!!!!........please collect as you leave


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> If you were at the pin and the driver was not there, you should not get a cancel fee unless you cancelled the ride after he was on his way to get you.
> 
> But I think sometimes Uber glitches and hands out cancel fees, too. It may not be the driver who deliberately tried to make you pay the fee. Just as Uber glitches and takes legitimate cancel fees from drivers I believe it also glitches out and takes cancel fees from riders sometimes when it isn't supposed to.
> 
> ...


There is also the "swithch to a closer driver bull, which can leave drivers and riders high and dry. The other day my trip was canceled, then I had a new rider name on my screen, but the address didn't change. Then that canceled and the original rider pinged me again. She thought I had canceled when her trip disappeared. I think that was a glitch in the system. So although it's likely you were canceled on but you don't ever know for sure.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wifeypoo said:


> That would have been helpful. One of the things I was intending to tell him when I called him was that the roads were ok where I currently was. Maybe offering a tip would've helped, although I have been told by an uber driver that they are not allowed to accept tips.


Read your TOS. Any driver who says that is new and ignorant.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> You don't have to make it to the pin to get a cancel fee in our market. If they order and don't cancel in 5 min you get a fee.


Read what you wrote. Makes no sense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Geno71 said:


> Well see the guy right below your post, I did say "slightly", so. Even on these boards there are threads about the term "pax" and drivers saying to them it means nothing but a package they're delivering, packs... Maybe not you, you seem to be more professional than most, but don't you hear all the time here "stupid ass pax..." or "pax smfh"?


It's just shorthand for passenger. Like xmas.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wifeypoo said:


> This is someone who comes into my work who drives for Uber.


Tell him or her to read this. Although, technically it's still wrong as I DO expect tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wifeypoo said:


> Nope, still got it wrong. The driver never even came for me. He was still in Seattle when I was trying to go TO THE PINNED POINT where I requested to be picked up.


You don't know that. The app often lags. I've arrived at folks just as they were about to cancel because their app showed I hadn't moved.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If the guy was in SEATTLE and you are sitting there for a pick up in BELLEVUE, then this might be a case of "The driver who accepts every ping that comes in"

As in:
*Uber starts dinging*
*shit shit shit hit the button hit the button - Pavlovian reaction*
*What do you mean this pick up is in Bellevue? Forget that! Cancel!*

These kind of drivers are not meticulous with their Uber driving, they just hit the button.

Especially important is for drivers who are aiming to hit incentive rates. Basically, Uber has "game systems" where if you ACCEPT a minimum number of trips, then you get a bonus of some sort. Lyft definitely has this. I don't know exactly, I'm not one of those drivers.
The deal with those incentives drivers is that it hurts them if their acceptance rate runs too low. Lyft's acceptance rate is 90% of all trips, meaning if they have 30 trips sent to them that week, then they must accept (and complete, right?) at least 27 of them.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You don't know that. The app often lags. I've arrived at folks just as they were about to cancel because their app showed I hadn't moved.





Dammit Mazzacane said:


> If the guy was in SEATTLE and you are sitting there for a pick up in BELLEVUE, then this might be a case of "The driver who accepts every ping that comes in"
> 
> As in:
> *Uber starts dinging*
> ...


The driver who ended up finally picking me up came from Renton 21 minutes away). Why is Seattle (also 21 min away when he accepted) so hard to believe?

Not suggesting the scenario you have is wrong, I just think the logic isn't really solid. It would depend on the driver.

In any case I just don't care any more. I came, I asked my question, people hounded & harassed me, finally some of you started kindly explaining the process, now I'm more informed than I was before. I was never out to get this guy, so it was pretty easy to let it go a long time ago. I'm not interested in analyzing it any further. Frankly, I interacted with some of you far more than I should have. I hate being misunderstood.

I'm out.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 96234
> 
> Tell him or her to read this. Although, technically it's still wrong as I DO expect tips.


See? That's great to know. I've not tipped my three drivers because I was told not to.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is also the "swithch to a closer driver bull, which can leave drivers and riders high and dry. The other day my trip was canceled, then I had a new rider name on my screen, but the address didn't change. Then that canceled and the original rider pinged me again. She thought I had canceled when her trip disappeared. I think that was a glitch in the system. So although it's likely you were canceled on but you don't ever know for sure.


The app notification specified that the driver cancelled. It didn't just disappear.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok I'm going to ease into this cesspool and see if I can come up smelling like roses please forgive me............#1 your first question is can I rate a driver that didn't pick me up?.........and my answer is "why would you want too?"......seems to me you would want to hurt the drivers rating just cause you didn't get picked up.....I doubt seriously you would rate 5 stars and comment "great ride this guy deserves a raise"...more likely it would be a low rating and a negative comment........#2 you COULDN'T drive so you request a pickup but yet you also weren't where you requested your puckup.....cuz you were still walking to pickup spot when driver cancelled......yeah that's a 5 star rating from you definitely..........#3 then you start arguments with other drivers on this board...a drivers board...you think we are azzholes or jerks or condescending people........yeah another 5 stars for you....#4 don't believe everything Uber tells you they just want your ride request so they will tell you whatever you want to hear like "tips not necessary".........#5 guess since you didn't make it to work you figured you would Google Uber and saw a message board you clicked on link went under complaints thinking must be about Uber in general and Uber corporate would read you post........again this is a DRIVERS board meaning everyone in here are drivers not corporate people in Uber................so all in all 5 parts and you failed on all 5 so I classify this as an EPIC FAIL!!!!!..............thanks for playing......Johnny tell them what they have won as parting gifts.............it's NOT a brand new car!!!!!!! It's a year supply of Uncle Bens rice in a box!!!!!!!!!!!!!........please collect as you leave


You are really late to this party. All of this has been covered. Most are misreads and misinterpretation. Read other comments before jumping in like this.


----------



## wifeypoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Jagent said:


> How do you know if you weren't there?


I could see on my map. It tracks the driver. And I WAS there. Keep up.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

wifeypoo said:


> I could see on my map. It tracks the driver. And I WAS there. Keep up.


According to your original post, you were still trekking through the snow. But if you want to change your story, that's fine.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

You saying......"I'm out"..........good go away you changed your story too many times......like I said "go away"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> You both misread - driver never arrived at my pin. Driver never even came for me. Driver did not wait for me.


No, I didn't misread at all, I explained how you can get a cancel without ever arriving at the pin.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> The driver who ended up finally picking me up came from Renton 21 minutes away). Why is Seattle (also 21 min away when he accepted) so hard to believe?
> 
> Not suggesting the scenario you have is wrong, I just think the logic isn't really solid. It would depend on the driver.
> 
> ...


We have a whole conversation about that snow day in seattle, here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/snow-snow-snow.139154/page-3#post-2075014

Uber thrives on capitalism. Drivers are utilizing capitalism as we are all business owners under this system. Many drivers will pick up if you're nearby, but not if they have to deadhead far or if you are not in a surge area. Technically there's a Seattle muni code on this obligation, but not Bellevue muni code.

You're correct you took a lot of flak. You entered a lion's den here.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> The app notification specified that the driver cancelled. It didn't just disappear.


Uber ALWAYS pins the responsibility on either the pax or the driver. It's never THEM.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Wifeypoo, there's a driver that posts in the NJ forum that always says that, generally, Uber drivers are "a special kind of stupid". If one reads through the posts, one begins to understand what he means (Oh! No thank you! We can't accept tips!). The same applies to paxes.

The same driver also says that coming here is a good first step in showing that his rule does not apply to you. I agree.

You coming to a drivers' forum shows upu DON'T think we're all unprofessional. Thank you for not jumping to conclusions about all of us.

If you ever find yourself in northern NJ, PM me and I'll Uber you and your hubby over to take a stroll along the river and see the absolute best view of the NYC skyline. Takes my breath away every single time I see it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is also the "swithch to a closer driver bull, which can leave drivers and riders high and dry. The other day my trip was canceled, then I had a new rider name on my screen, but the address didn't change. Then that canceled and the original rider pinged me again. She thought I had canceled when her trip disappeared. I think that was a glitch in the system. So although it's likely you were canceled on but you don't ever know for sure.


Yes, that can throw people for a loop too. The other night a guy from the hospital calls me and tells me which building at the hospital to pick him up at. It wasn't the one the pushpin was at. I say, "Sure, no problem, I'll be there." About 30 seconds after he got off the phone with me I get swapped to another rider that is closer courtesy of Uber. So some other Uber driver headed to the spot at the hospital, and the Uber passenger thought he told me where to go and I said I was going to go there. And now Uber sends me somewhere else and I cannot even contact the old passenger anymore to give him a heads up. Did that passenger ever get a ride or was he basically shafted by the Uber? Hopefully the new driver called him to ask where he was instead of just cancelling in 5 minutes at the pushpin. If the rider got a screenshot of my name on there and complained to Uber that I wasn't there that would be pretty unfair. I never heard anything about it though. I did contact the *new* rider and tell her that I got uber-swapped.

Does anyone know what the passenger sees when the driver swaps? Does it say the driver cancelled? That would be lame if it did.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

The basic problem OP ran into is that the incentives for pax, drivers and the company are all pulling in different directions. That basic problem manifests in a lot of unpredictable behaviors. Pax are trying to get the cheapest ride possible and don't understand why that's a problem, drivers are trying to make driving worth their time and the company is just trying to keep it all together until their fleet of robot flying cars can whisk you away to your destination without paying that smelly driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Yes, that can throw people for a loop too. The other night a guy from the hospital calls me and tells me which building at the hospital to pick him up at. It wasn't the one the pushpin was at. I say, "Sure, no problem, I'll be there." About 30 seconds after he got off the phone with me I get swapped to another rider that is closer courtesy of Uber. So some other Uber driver headed to the spot at the hospital, and the Uber passenger thought he told me where to go and I said I was going to go there. And now Uber sends me somewhere else and I cannot even contact the old passenger anymore to give him a heads up. Did that passenger ever get a ride or was he basically shafted by the Uber? Hopefully the new driver called him to ask where he was instead of just cancelling in 5 minutes at the pushpin. If the rider got a screenshot of my name on there and complained to Uber that I wasn't there that would be pretty unfair. I never heard anything about it though. I did contact the *new* rider and tell her that I got uber-swapped.
> 
> Does anyone know what the passenger sees when the driver swaps? Does it say the driver cancelled? That would be lame if it did.


I've only gotten one and it's a feature I can do without. Got swapped as I was getting on a highway, fortunately was able to turn around, just as I'm doing that get cancelled and then rerequest from same pax. Pax saw the info and eta change, thought there was a glitch and did the cancel/rerequest. Got lucky that it fell into my lap again but it's a pain in the butt if you ask me and apparently doesn't occur often enough to be worth continuing to do.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


You make me want to puke. "I scheduled a ride and am ticked off no one showed" HELLO? The roads were OBVIOUSLY horrible! You don't even appreciate that drivers tried to get to you and had to give up. Maybe we should throw them in jail for daring to fail you. I bet you don't even tip!


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You make me want to puke. "I scheduled a ride and am ticked off no one showed" HELLO? The roads were OBVIOUSLY horrible! You don't even appreciate that drivers tried to get to you and had to give up. Maybe we should throw them in jail for daring to fail you. I bet you don't even tip!


***$150 clean-up fee


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Now that I think about it I may have gotten your ping.
> 
> Even if the roads were good by you there were good roads by you that had surge. It doesn't usually hit 4x surge in our area. At 1.35 a mile I was getting 10 bucks for two mile rides. Since you are a driver think like a driver.
> 
> ...


c'mon shangsta....people from india tipping is like finding a unicorn.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


So the snow was so bad you expected a Uber to get to you when they try and could not you want to rate them poor. Pls just uninstall the pax now


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


No, you can't rate someone who did not give you a ride. Thank God for that! You say he wasted your time but you were in a big snow storm and don't understand why this happened? What say you just get in your own damn car and drive to work! Oh, that's right, you could not/would not. You would rather give some underpaid car jockey a bad rating because they were not able save you from yourself. Even if they they could, why should they. Uber pays nothing (and you like that cheap ride, right?) so doing anything that might endanger the car or the driver makes no sense at all. I suggest that you take your "entitled" a$$ somewhere else.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Is there any way drivers can rate a pax that we have only read on this forum? I would love to rate wifeypoo


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


I wish you had posted this in the Seattle city area so I could have replied earlier.

I drive a 4x4 Suburban.

I picked up in Bellevue a few times that day. It was a complete mess. Driver may have gotten stuck. I was driving around cars all morning.

Person I took to SeaTac paid over $300 with surge. Yep... and their flight ended up getting cancelled.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Troll post. If passenger really needed ride that bad, they'd just called a cab to guarantee a ride. Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

SuperStar3000 said:


> No.
> Drivers are allowed to cancel for any reason, and we are not required to talk to you on the phone.
> The job of the driver is to be at the pin location for a specified amount of time, after which he can cancel and collect a fee for the time wasted.
> 
> ...


Uh, nailed it bro.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

wifeypoo said:


> hear me out...
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of the drive/my street due to the snow. Most streets in my neighborhood were fine, but not ours. So I scheduled an uber last night to have someone pick me up at a clear intersection (which I would trek to through the snow) at 6:50am today.
> 
> ...


What's your rating


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

wifeypoo said:


> The driver who ended up finally picking me up came from Renton 21 minutes away).


Let me guess.... The driver traveled 21 minutes in hazardous conditions to get to you (unpaid by the way), you gave him zero tip. In your words, for a lousy $4. And probably not a 5 star rating because of your inconvenience.

Self centered baitch.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

If you're looking for sympathy, you're not likely going to find it here. You're clearly looking to screw the driver with a bad rating, otherwise why would you care about rating a ride you never took? That tells me you understand the consequences a bad rating can carry for the driver and want to stick it to him/her.

Add in foul weather, increased risk to the driver and his personal vehicle, low fare, entitled attitude, etc., yeah, you're not going to get sympathy.

I for one do not call a PAX at all, nor is any driver required to. I go to the pin, wait the required time, then cancel and collect my fee. If it's a surge fare, that's different, but for base rate I do not do anything more than the base requirements. We are expected to go to the pin....so too are you if you want a ride. Time is money.

PS - we rate you too. If your rating drops too low, you will have a hard time getting ANYONE to pick you up at any time....


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

wifeypoo said:


> How about trying to just explain that to me? Something like "the way the rating system works is..." instead of just assuming that I'm out to get him?


You are obviously out to get the guy, and are now arguing that you didn't know how bad it would be.
You want to complain to his boss about how terrible he is, but are now arguing, "Well, I didn't know
they would fire him over it."

You are a truly horrible horrible person.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Uber treats drivers like crap and pay shit...the service is bad, its a cheap crappy service, enjoy


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Probably a stacked ping. Moved in the wrong direction (duh), did not answer the phone (pax still in the car, don't want them tot hear how u sollicit for a tip, or hearing the conversation get ugly). After the dropoff realized it was too far away.

Shit happens. Good thinking from topic starter about walking towards a clear road. But things just did not work out.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wifeypoo gets it guys. I think he realizes his mistake and that the driver was protecting his own interest.

I think the reason the Renton driver picked you up is because it wasn't surging there so he didn't mind the long drive. A driver in a 4x isn't going to pick up at base rates.


----------

